# Faulty test or normal?



## RNMama23

I took this test this morning... i can't help my self lol Is this normal or faulty? 

Thanks!


----------



## alex_22

Totally normal, it’s so positive it’s stole the dye from the control line


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's normal as the above poster said :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Yeah its normol hon. U have so much HCG the test line stole the dye from the control line. 
This happened with my son.


----------



## Classic Girl

DYE STEALER!


----------

